# Low accutane dose in pursuit of perfect skin?



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I have minor acne which isn't an actual problem, per say. I have more blackheads then spots, but once again, it's not bad. I would say mild at most.

however, as with most things if it can be improved and increase the facial aesthetics I am interested in looking into it.

I was thinking about starting a low dose of accutane (probably 10mg per day) to see if it helps clear the few I have up (mainly blackheads) without getting any sides, or minimal at best.

has anyone got experience with really low dose? Or anyone got any opinions?

ta


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I have minor acne which isn't an actual problem, per say. I have more blackheads then spots, but once again, it's not bad. I would say mild at most.
> 
> however, as with most things if it can be improved and increase the facial aesthetics I am interested in looking into it.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in this also..... I have subclinical acne which is like under the skin acne kind of on my forehead ..... you cant really see it but its annoying... Have used so many treatments but not tried anything orally yet


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Why not try actual skin treatments before diving straight into the deep end, there are loads of pore cleaners out there if your unsure pop into one of your local beauty salons they have a load of skin treatment options.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Post pics, I had a 8 month treatment of tane.

10 may be too low


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^

This


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Post pics, I had a 8 month treatment of tane.
> 
> 10 may be too low


They wouldn't actually show up in pictures lol, that's how mild. But I want better skin regardless as in person they may be noticeable.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jalex said:


> They wouldn't actually show up in pictures lol, that's how mild. But I want better skin regardless as in person they may be noticeable.


Your way over thinking then mate. You defo Dont need accutane!

Look into Sunbeds to dry your skin out a bit and use products


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Used some benzoyl peroxide cream. Had terrible back acne and it's clearing up nicely, the stuff is amazing. Noticed a difference in a few days. Deff recommend


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Ta guys, will look into it all.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Look into salicylic acid peel - personally I always buy 20% strength.

It's essentially an acid peel but isn't as scary as it sounds; it's often found in very small amounts in skin treatment products but in such small amounts that it takes weeks to get benefits of renewed skin etc..

The higher percentage peel is amazingly effective in renewing skin and makes it so clear and fresh. Read into it.

I use it very rarely when I want to refresh the skin surface (wipe face with the acid for about 2 minutes and then use a neutraliser to neutralise the PH balance), or once per week as a quick cleanse (leave it on for about 30 seconds before neutralising).

It usually comes with acid and neutraliser, or just use baking soda.

At first, you'll just notice very smooth skin immediately... but the real results will start about a week later where the top layer of skin will slowly die off (similar to very mild sunburn where your skin peels of) but it's really not that bad at all; just looks like a little dry skin for a few days until it all comes off naturally.

Highly recommend it.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Look into salicylic acid peel - personally I always buy 20% strength.
> 
> It's essentially an acid peel but isn't as scary as it sounds; it's often found in very small amounts in skin treatment products but in such small amounts that it takes weeks to get benefits of renewed skin etc..
> 
> ...


Where can you get this stuff


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Sams said:


> Where can you get this stuff


Found this, this looks good:

Salicylic Acid 20% chemical facial peel, Neutralising gel & Cotton pads | eBay


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Look into salicylic acid peel - personally I always buy 20% strength.
> 
> It's essentially an acid peel but isn't as scary as it sounds; it's often found in very small amounts in skin treatment products but in such small amounts that it takes weeks to get benefits of renewed skin etc..
> 
> ...


Do you do this yourself or go to a special clinic?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Venom said:


> Do you do this yourself or go to a special clinic?


I do this myself of course... as I said.

This sort of thing would cost about £80 or more at a beauty salon.. no way am I paying that when I can use a cotton wool pad with my own two hands hahah.

It's not rocket science. Been doing this for years. Many people do.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I do this myself of course... as I said.
> 
> This sort of thing would cost about £80 or more at a beauty salon.. no way am I paying that when I can use a cotton wool pad with my own two hands hahah.
> 
> It's not rocket science. Been doing this for years. Many people do.


Awesome, I'll get myself some. How exactly do you do it?!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Venom said:


> Awesome, I'll get myself some. How exactly do you do it?!


You just need a cotton wool pad, wipe it onto any areas you want to treat... use a timer to time it for 2 minutes or so (max 3 minutes I would say but for first time, try 1-2 mins). It will sting slightly...

Make sure you have the neutraliser or baking soda ready. As soon as time is up, neutralise all the areas thoroughly and wash with soap/water after neutralising.

That's it.

Then just wait over the next week you will start to see your skin will sort of shed and reveal fresh skin beneath.

Keep up good skincare though; with things like blackheads and clogged pores, of course these things will come back unless you make an effort to maintain your skin.

Nothing major... just cleanse/wash before bed for example and moisturise daily etc..


----------



## streapadair (Feb 22, 2015)

Please be patient and try other methods to improve your skin first, especially if it's only minor acne. I took accutane at a small dose for my moderate acne, it totally ****ed me up; depression, sweating and the worst of all sever rosacea all 2 years since i took accutane. I got my acne under control easily with antibiotics afterwards, but i'm still left with the tane side effects. Obviously not everyone gets these sides but there are whole forums on acne.org and rosacea forums about people with accutane induced rosacea. Imagine having burning red/purple cheeks 24/7 with visible veins. Think carefully about tane please!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Your way over thinking then mate. You defo Dont need accutane!
> 
> Look into Sunbeds to dry your skin out a bit and use products


This, really. All accutane really does is dry your skin out. I'm also pretty sure there's a lot of messing with male hormones that causes a lot of male teenagers to become depressed and sometimes suicidal, but there's no proof of that as far as I'm aware.


----------



## streapadair (Feb 22, 2015)

Hoffman la Roche who originally produced RoAccutane have stopped producing it in the US due to lawsuits over long term side effects.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Old thread, but for me accutane 5mg ed is a miracle drug for complete elimination of acne, especially on cycle.

There are also studies which suggest it may have a cutaneous anti aging effect.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

ROLL-ON SALICYLIC ACID BHA SKIN PEEL 5% 10% 20% ACNE TREATMENT SCARS BLACKHEADS | eBay

this..


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Old thread, but for me accutane 5mg ed is a miracle drug for complete elimination of acne, especially on cycle.
> 
> There are also studies which suggest it may have a cutaneous anti aging effect.


Do you use 5 mg from the start of cycle or midway or towards the end etc?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

go to GP ask him for acne pills... do the course... then from there

use tea tree oil soap

avoid trigger foods <--- trial and error (mine is anymore then a pint of milk a day)

drink plenty of water

I now have perfect clear skin


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigguns1wba said:


> Where do you get accutane from?
> 
> Can you get it from doctor?


Your G.P has to refer you to a specialist i.e a dermatologist who can then prescribe it after checking you out.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Your G.P has to refer you to a specialist i.e a dermatologist who can then prescribe it after checking you out.


not true, at least in my area... GP will first give you an antibiotic course of oxytetracycline, which is enough for most... and accutane in severe cases... won't get reffered to a dermo unless it is super severe and your body looks like a pizza


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Do you use 5 mg from the start of cycle or midway or towards the end etc?


PRN rather than structurer usually. In practice, a few days after starting.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> not true, at least in my area... GP will first give you an antibiotic course of oxytetracycline, which is enough for most... and accutane in severe cases... won't get reffered to a dermo unless it is super severe and your body looks like a pizza


O.K never knew G.P's could or would prescribe accutane.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> O.K never knew G.P's could or would prescribe accutane.


well its called roaccutane on the NHS, I'm assuming it's the same accutane people talk about on this forum all the time... I practically begged for it.. told me it was too extreme for what I had, referring to harsh sides... the antibiotic they gave me instead cleared me up completely


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> well its called roaccutane on the NHS,


No its not, roaccutane is not produced any longer AFAIK, Roaccutane is a brand name, the one given on the NHS is called "Isotretinoin".

So you haven't actually had it off your G.P yourself?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> No its not, roaccutane is not produced any longer AFAIK, Roaccutane is a brand name, the one given on the NHS is called "Isotretinoin".
> 
> So you haven't actually had it off your G.P yourself?


Roaccutane - Acne medicines and drugs - NHS Choices

Haven't had it but I was told if the oxy cycle was ineffective I would get roaccutane... after 12 weeks the oxy cycle was successful and I have been able to keep on top of it since.

this was last year though so it might not be that specific brand... but isotretinoin is another name for accutane, so you can still get accutane


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Fluoxetine=Prozac

Tamoxifen Citrate=Nolvadex

Isotretinoin=Accutane/Roaccutane


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> Roaccutane - Acne medicines and drugs - NHS Choices
> 
> Haven't had it but I was told if the oxy cycle was ineffective I would get roaccutane... after 12 weeks the oxy cycle was successful and I have been able to keep on top of it since.
> 
> this was last year though so it might not be that specific brand... but isotretinoin is another name for accutane, so you can still get accutane


Roche have stopped making it, the one you get now off the NHS just has the generic name on it.

Acne Drug Accutane No Longer Sold

I'm quite sure you do have to get referred to a derm for it, G.P's don't prescribe it themselves, you have to have your liver checked before you take it and then monitored while on, so I think that is the reason why you have to get referred to a derm, everyone I have ever known to have been prescribed it inclusing myself has got it of a derm and not their G.P.


----------

